# Alphacool Display Review



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Januar 2011)

_*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Alphacool Display Review[/FONT]*_​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Kennt ihr das ? Man spielt gerade und plötzlich bekommt man eine Mail. Oder man hat das Gefühl das die CPU zu Warm wird. Also was bleibt einen übrig das Spiel zu unterbrechen und nach zu sehen. ? [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Eine Alternative bietet da ein Display. Was man am Gehäuse befestigt at und einen eben solche Infos gibt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Alphacool hat zu diesen Zweck ein eigenes Display entwickelt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Und das wollen wir uns mal in diesem Test ansehen. [/FONT] 

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich für die freundliche Unterstützung bei Aquatuning bedanken.[/FONT]

*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Lieferumfang. [/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Unser Display kommt in einer Handelsüblichen Verpackung gut geschützt bei uns an. Der Lieferumfang besteht lediglich aus einen USB Kabel (A zu B) Für den externen Anschluss des Displays an einen USB Anschluss und eben dem Display selber. Eine nähere Anleitung oder gar eine Treiber CD sucht man vergebens. Man wird lediglich auf die Alphacoolseite verwiesen wo eine Anleitung und die Software zum Download bereit stehen.[/FONT]

*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bilder[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Das Display ohne Rahmen
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Der Rahmen
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Eine Einbauart
[/FONT]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Alphacool Logo Rechts oben am Rand[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Das Material[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT]
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Einbau.[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Der Einbau der Displays ist recht einfach. Einfach das Display in die 5,25 „ schächte schieben, es belegt 2, und anschrauben. Den Stecker an einen freien USB Port anschließen (ab 1.1) Und fertig. Ferner kann man das Display auch anders montieren so passt es von der Höhe her zum Beispiel an einen normalen Radiator ran.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Anschließen kann man allerdings das Display auch an einen internen USB Anschluss wofür man dann aber ein extra USB Kabel für eben diese Anschlussweise besitzt.[/FONT]

*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Verarbeitung.[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Das Display ist sehr gut verarbeitet und macht einen guten Eindruck. Die Lötstellen sind Sauber und auch sonst sind keine Macken zu sehen. Das Display gibt es in einer Silbernen Version und einer Schwarzen. Diese Versionen unterscheiden sich nur in der Farbe des Rahmens welcher aus gebürstetem Aluminium besteht.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Die Platine ist direkt hinter dem Display angebracht und ist sehr schmal gehalten. Am weitesten ragt lediglich der USB Anschluss hervor.  Als Controller kommt ein Toshiba T6963C zum Einsatz.[/FONT]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Das Display zeigt alles in Blau weiß bei einer Auflösung von 240 x 128 Pixel an. Dabei wiegt es 480 g.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Das Display an sich ist sehr gut ausgeleuchtet und die Auflösung reicht auch ohne Probleme. Auch erzeugt die Platine kaum Abwärme was doch ein Vorteil ist wenn man das Display im Gehäuse Verbaut. Was allerdings nicht so wirklich vom Vorteil ist ist der Kontrast. Er reicht zwar noch aus aber bei stärkerer Beleuchtung oder gar Sonneneinstrahlung ist unter Umständen nichts mehr auf dem Display zu erkennen währer er aber etwas stärker wäre auch das kein Problem gewesen. [/FONT] 

*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Die Software Installation. [/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Nach dem Herunterladen, der “neusten“ Version von 02.04.2007 muss man einfach nur die Software installieren. Anders als zB beim Heatmaster muss man keine weiteren Treiber installieren oder Ähnliche dinge veranstalten um das Display zum laufen zu bekommen. Lediglich ein Neustart des Rechners ist notwendig da direkt nach der Installation das Display nicht erkannt wird. Das Programm sollte mit Windows starten. Allerdings besteht auch eine kleine Verwechslungsgefahr wenn man noch die Heatmaster Software installiert hat. Den das schnellstart Symbol sieht genau so aus...[/FONT]
*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Die Software[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Die Software an sich ist klar strukturiert und erklärt sich selbst. 
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Es sind mehrere Segmente schon vorprogrammiert die man sich anzeigen lassen kann oder eben nicht.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Dabei ist zb ein Segment was die Informationen von WinAmp ausliest und sie auf den Display anzeigt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Oder auch ein Segment was die Informationen vom Taskmanager anzeigt. Diese kann man auch entsprechend seiner Wünsche abändern.wie ich das hier mit der CPU anzeige getan habe die ursprünglich nur 2 Kerne anzeigte.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Man kann auch aus einzelnen Teilen sich selbst Anzeige Bildschirme zusammen setzen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Segment auswahl[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Und nach den reinziehen der gewünschten Teile hat man seine eigene Anzeige[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Diese wird dann nach den speichern angezeigt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Will man aber weiter gehen und sich komplexere Anzeigen zusammen setzen hat man lediglich 2 Wege. Einmal hoffen das man etwas im Internet findet was einen Gefällt oder man muss sich selbst etwas Programmieren. Das geschieht über LCD hype und bedarf einiges an Kenntnissen über das Programmieren vor allem Kenntnisse mit der Sprache Delphi sind da sehr vom Vorteil.[/FONT]

*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Fazit.[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Die Software ist gut ebenso die Hardware. Dennoch gibt es ein aber. Die Software ist nicht gerade up to date und es erweckt den Eindruck das sie nicht mehr supportet wird. Außerdem reicht es zwar aus um Informationen auszugeben aber für mehr auch nicht.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Und für den Preis könnte man mittlerweile durchaus ein Farbdisplay erwarten. Dennoch ist es fast ein Sorglos Paket zu dem es auf dem Markt kaum eine Alternative gibt. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Deshalb kann man es empfehlen wenngleich der Marktpreis etwas überhöht ist.[/FONT]


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Nobody 2.0,

ich besitze selbiges Display seit nun mehr als 2 Jahren, das mir PCGHx damals freundlicherweise für den Lesertest zur Verfügung stellte.

Leider ist das Forum von Alphacool nicht mehr online. Einziger Lichtblick dort war damals Moderator Sonic, der hin und wieder die Software so überarbeitete, dass es zum Ende hin erträglicher wurde. Leider gibt es noch kleinere Kinderkrankheiten, mit denen ambitionierte "LCDler" leben müssen, möchten sie bei der Software von Alphacool bleiben. Ich gehöre zu diesen, da ich mir eine einzige Seite geschustert habe, die auch die wichtigsten Informationen zur Verfügung stellt. So in etwa leuchtet es mich heute an. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe die Anordnung der Balken, Angaben usw. abgeändert. Bei Gelegenheit kann ich ja mal ein aktuelleres Bild hochladen.

Dir kann ich noch ans Herz legen: Hast du ein Mal eine persönliche Seite erstellt, sichere sie unbedingt (!) unabhängig vom Programmordner ab, da sie schnell der Vergangenheit angehören kann. Weshalb? Nun... das AlphaLCD-Programm führt ein sehr eigenartiges Leben 

Viel Spaß noch weiterhin mit dem LCD. Möge LCD Hype bald sehr simpel zu bedienen sein 

Liebe Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Januar 2011)

Jaja Alphacool und die Software.....
Irgendwie immer wieder ein Trauer Spiel.

Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Alle Seiten die ich gebastelt habe wurden immer wieder genommen. Egal ob nun mit den Tool von Alphacool oder hype. Ich nehm aber mitlerweile mehr LCD hype da es flexibler ist.
Wenngleich es nicht soo einfach ist. leider wie du schon sagst.

ZZ hab ich ca 13 unterschiedlicher Anzeigen und es geht supi.


----------



## Asdener (20. Januar 2011)

Sehr schlüssiger Test. 
Die Logitech Version ist ausgereifter und wird von einigen Games und Programmen unterstützt.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Januar 2011)

Moin,

@Asdener: Wenn du das Display der Tastatur(en) meinst, so ist der Vergleich etwas vage. Das Alphacool-LCD hat nun mal mehr Sichtfläche und es kann auch flexibel (extern/intern) verbaut werden 

@Nobody 2.0: Kannst du ein paar Bilder deiner Erzeugnisse von LCD Hype hier reinstellen? Würde mich mal interessieren, welche Möglichkeiten zu Beginn geboten werden.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Asdener (21. Januar 2011)

Dafür funzt es besser und einige Programme unterstützen sie. (zB Afterburner, Battlefield)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ja, diese Produkte wurden zur aktiven Zeit von Alphacool im LCD-Segment und werden weiterhin viel besser unterstützt. Der Aufruhr schlug im damaligen Alphacool-Forum so dermaßen hohe Wellen, dass einige die Unterstützung der Logitech-Software forderten.

Ich wünschte, es gäbe eine stabile Software für das Display, welches dann wenigstens .txt-Dateien auslesen könnte. Ok, LCD Hype kann das, ich weiß 

Grüße aus dem verregneten Bottrop
Wannseesprinter


----------

